# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  *** فقط کنکوری های 96 بخوانند ( خیلی مهم )  --- ویزه همه ی رشته ها ***

## Montazeran

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم 



دانش اموزانی که علاقه به دانشگاه افسری دارند به ادرس www.aja.ir بروند و یا به این ادرس بروید .*

----------

